# Wal-mart oil change. slick trick/walking fee



## hdh828 (May 27, 2006)

If you are thinking of going to Wal-mart for an oil change you need to read your receipt carefully. This past Saturday I went to the Bandera Road Wal-mart in San Antonio, TX. to get the oil changed on my wife's vehicle. For several years I've taken both our vehicles to Wal-mart for oil changes and never had a problem. Well, this time I noticed right away a price increase to their regular oil change. Their lowest price for an oil change is $30. They no longer have a less expensive service. I said, okay. I can deal with that since it covers lube, checking all fluids, tire pressure and vacuuming aside from the oil and filter change. I did some shopping while I waited. I didn't wait long and I went to the register to pay for the service and other items. While the cashier totaled my bill I noticed on the oil change receipt that I was charged $3.84 for an oil filter. I asked the cashier about it and he didn't have an answer. He called into the work bay for his area manager. I waited and waited , then I asked the cashier who was going to explain this to me. Meanwhile, another customer was waiting to check out. So, a car tech pokes her head into the window and the cashier asks her about the extra charge for the oil filter. She mumbles something to him. I couldn't hear. The cashier then tells me that she said it's a standard charge because they didn't have a filter in the bay and they had to walk into the store and get one off the shelf. I asked what's the difference? They couldn't give me an answer except that it's "standard". Knowing I'm still waiting for the manager, the tech tells him to just void the oil filter charge transaction. After about ten minutes, the other customer still waiting; only one register was open, the area manager comes in and the cashier is voiding the first transaction. He in no way acknowledges me as he comes in. I ask if he is the manager. He looks my way and says yes, but doesn't ask if there is a problem he can help me with. He just looks to see what the cashier is doing. The cashier explains that I'm questioning the charge. He then tells me its standard. I told him I understand "standard" but what is the reason since it is the same filter? The manager said that since the items in the bay are bought and packaged bulk and the items in the store aren't is the reason for the extra charge. I doubt very much that Wal-mart is purchasing oil filters for the shelves individually. I told the manager that shouldn't make a difference and that the price on the oil change includes an oil filter. He acted like he didn't care and didn't see it as an unfair practice because it is unadvertised policy. Didn't offer to ask the store manager to look into it or anything. He just walked away after he saw a new transaction taking place. The cashier voided the entire transaction then starts a new transaction minus the oil filter charge. I think it was unfair and bad policy, not to mention a downright dirty trick to make an extra buck off people. Actually, almost four dollars( $4) including tax . It basically amounts to a walking fee. Since, it's not in the bay they have to walk into the store and pick on off the shelf. I guess that is what I'm being charged for, a walking fee. Well, let me tell you something , I'm telling everyone I can; and they lost my business as far as oil changes are concerned. It's no different than having to go to the stock room for an item that is not on the floor so that the customer can purchase it. What else are they charging extra for if it's not in stock in the bay? $4 may not seem to be much ,but if they do that to everyone that gets an oil change, and it's probably many, then it adds up to$ _mucho dinero $_. Hopefully, someone at corporate will read this and change that policy. Hell, maybe they implemented it and it won't change. 
If you get this email please pass it on to all your contacts. They will be better informed of big store practices and they can protect themselves from this type of dishonesty.


----------



## Spiderweb (May 22, 2004)

*I had almost the same thing*

I was at the Wal-Mart counter to return a battery core. The counter guy had to wait on a key turn which never happened. So he says that the oil is now thirty. I said that they are charging the same as the competition and why would I wait a hour or more at Wal-Mart which is normal here or go to the competition for 15 to 30 minutes. So the next thing I hear is him on the phone to his manager saying to hurry up I was talking to much he was very annoyed. So after I had waited on him for fifteen minutes for a refund. I asked for my receipt back took my battery and left. If I wanted to go to an empty store like Target that is where I would be. Wal-Mart has lost its vision and its way. Sam would be kicking some people butt if he new they were dumping the little guy. I knew we were in trouble when lay-a-way was removed. I guess the middle income people aren't Wall-marts target client any longer.

Spidy


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Well, unless you live in a big city you are SOL cause Wally World is the only game in town. Good business to drive out all the Mom and Pops then do whatever the devil they want to. I sure hope it backfires on them big-time. I HATE Chinese-Mart.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Slightly Dangerous said:


> Good business to drive out all the Mom and Pops then do whatever the devil they want to. I sure hope it backfires on them big-time. I HATE Chinese-Mart.


that's exactly why i don't go to wal*mart.

i won't go to wal*mart unless i absolutely can't get what i need somewhere else. i'll even gladly pay a little more somewhere else just for the satisfaction of knowing that i didn't go to wal*mart.


----------



## charlie23 (Jan 11, 2005)

i quit getting oil change at walmart while back, when they used to charge full synthetic oil change for only like $33, but that was at least 4, 5 years ago. SOmetime i noticed and really doubt they did the entire 18 or 21 point they claimed, more like a brief visual "going thru the motion" inspection.


----------



## Won Mo Kasst (Mar 27, 2008)

hdh828 said:


> If you are thinking of going to Wal-mart for an oil change you need to read your receipt carefully. This past Saturday I went to the Bandera Road Wal-mart in San Antonio, TX. to get the oil changed on my wife's vehicle. For several years I've taken both our vehicles to Wal-mart for oil changes and never had a problem. Well, this time I noticed right away a price increase to their regular oil change. Their lowest price for an oil change is $30. They no longer have a less expensive service. I said, okay. I can deal with that since it covers lube, checking all fluids, tire pressure and vacuuming aside from the oil and filter change. I did some shopping while I waited. I didn't wait long and I went to the register to pay for the service and other items. While the cashier totaled my bill I noticed on the oil change receipt that I was charged $3.84 for an oil filter. I asked the cashier about it and he didn't have an answer. He called into the work bay for his area manager. I waited and waited , then I asked the cashier who was going to explain this to me. Meanwhile, another customer was waiting to check out. So, a car tech pokes her head into the window and the cashier asks her about the extra charge for the oil filter. She mumbles something to him. I couldn't hear. The cashier then tells me that she said it's a standard charge because they didn't have a filter in the bay and they had to walk into the store and get one off the shelf. I asked what's the difference? They couldn't give me an answer except that it's "standard". Knowing I'm still waiting for the manager, the tech tells him to just void the oil filter charge transaction. After about ten minutes, the other customer still waiting; only one register was open, the area manager comes in and the cashier is voiding the first transaction. He in no way acknowledges me as he comes in. I ask if he is the manager. He looks my way and says yes, but doesn't ask if there is a problem he can help me with. He just looks to see what the cashier is doing. The cashier explains that I'm questioning the charge. He then tells me its standard. I told him I understand "standard" but what is the reason since it is the same filter? The manager said that since the items in the bay are bought and packaged bulk and the items in the store aren't is the reason for the extra charge. I doubt very much that Wal-mart is purchasing oil filters for the shelves individually. I told the manager that shouldn't make a difference and that the price on the oil change includes an oil filter. He acted like he didn't care and didn't see it as an unfair practice because it is unadvertised policy. Didn't offer to ask the store manager to look into it or anything. He just walked away after he saw a new transaction taking place. The cashier voided the entire transaction then starts a new transaction minus the oil filter charge. I think it was unfair and bad policy, not to mention a downright dirty trick to make an extra buck off people. Actually, almost four dollars( $4) including tax . It basically amounts to a walking fee. Since, it's not in the bay they have to walk into the store and pick on off the shelf. I guess that is what I'm being charged for, a walking fee. Well, let me tell you something , I'm telling everyone I can; and they lost my business as far as oil changes are concerned. It's no different than having to go to the stock room for an item that is not on the floor so that the customer can purchase it. What else are they charging extra for if it's not in stock in the bay? $4 may not seem to be much ,but if they do that to everyone that gets an oil change, and it's probably many, then it adds up to$ _mucho dinero $_. Hopefully, someone at corporate will read this and change that policy. Hell, maybe they implemented it and it won't change.
> If you get this email please pass it on to all your contacts. They will be better informed of big store practices and they can protect themselves from this type of dishonesty.


I would quit getting your oil changed at Wal-Mart and just as well, quit arguing over $3.84... you probably made the customer behind you late in picking up their kids or something! 3.84!!!! sheesh


----------



## charlie23 (Jan 11, 2005)

Won Mo Kasst said:


> I would quit getting your oil changed at Wal-Mart and just as well, quit arguing over $3.84... you probably made the customer behind you late in picking up their kids or something! 3.84!!!! sheesh


obviously you missed his entire point.


----------



## Won Mo Kasst (Mar 27, 2008)

charlie23 said:


> obviously you missed his entire point.


no I noticed it right away... i agree that its crazy to pay that "walking fee" but I just dont like it when people raise all kinds of heck over little stuff... not wanting to hi-jack the thread... can never go wrong with a good ole Jiffy Lube! id even pay the 4 dollar walking fee than go to a walmart...


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Won Mo Kasst said:


> I would quit getting your oil changed at Wal-Mart and just as well, quit arguing over $3.84... you probably made the customer behind you late in picking up their kids or something! 3.84!!!! sheesh


What is an appropriate amount to argue over? I would hate to hold someone up over an inappropriate amount if I'm ever faced with a similiar situation:tongue:


----------



## badfisherman (Dec 30, 2005)

Will never get my oil changed at Wally's again either..they over tightened the nut on bottom of the oil pan and cracked..aluminum pan on an Audi..$540 plus shipping..they never paid up and lost all of my business all together..that ought to tell all of you who patronize Wallyworld to stay the hell away from them backwoods barneys!!!


----------



## killer minnow (Nov 6, 2008)

for good oil change job there's a man on griggs.u can see him do all the work.i dont have the num.but the name of it is the grease rack on griggs


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

that sucks, the mc donalds charged me .5 cents to take my lettuce off my burger..


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Guess I was cursed with the ability to turn a wrench. I change my own oil.


----------



## jake/jenny (Jul 18, 2008)

berto said:


> that sucks, the mc donalds charged me .5 cents to take my lettuce off my burger..


really? are you kidding me?


----------



## Brady Bunch (Jul 12, 2004)

Gary said:


> Guess I was cursed with the ability to turn a wrench. I change my own oil.


 God bless your curse, I have the same birth defect 

I have a friend who took his car to Wally World for an oil change. A few miles down the road he noticed smoke coming up from under the hood so he pulled over and had a look. To his suprise the engine bay had an oil bath because the monkeys at Wally World forgot to put his filler cap back on. Not to mention the cap threw a belt which he ended up replacing.

On a side note, I guess Won Mo Kasst has enough money not to worry about when people over charge him ... must be nice.


----------



## Africanut (Jan 15, 2008)

About year and half ago, went to the wally world on a slow day to have the oil changed in my Dodge cummins- Told the guy with the remote input device at the service bay that I wanted Rotella full synthetic 15w40 as my oil- he looked up my account, tore off my ticket and told me it would be about 45minutes,,okay I go in the store to kill time, and when about the right amount of time had expired walked up to the counter and they told me yes it was ready. When they handed me the invoice I noticed that it was only about $30--got to looking and noticed that it was for a Rotella petroleum oil--I told the chicky working the counter that it was wrong and furthermore that it could now cause problems because the truck had always had synthetic ever since break-in oil was taken out. Had heard that the two don't mix good and can coagulate in the micro bearing surfaces, told her that I wanted it drained well and what I asked for and had ALWAYS had them put in- put in. At that point she called the tech that had done my truck forward. He came in and when she told him what was going down he copped an attitude and informed me that he saw the work order for the synthetic and had disregarded it and put what he thought should go in it and furthermore that I could call Chrysler and get their input, and that he was NOT changing it..I then informed him that if I asked for f----ing vegetable oil to be put in it then they should note it on the invoice that customer requested it and move on---had to get the various managers down there,,blah blah blah and they ended up putting the right stuff in---never ever stepped in there again......


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

Don't go to walmart. period. There are many, many better places to go for a variety of services.

If you're not willing or able to change your own oil, take your vehicle to a local garage. Develop a relationship with them like you do with your lawyer and your doctor. Once they get to know you and you have done biz with them a while they will take extra care of you, and you're not sending moeny to China's largest customer via Arkansas.

Go to Blackmon's garage - he is a member here at 2cool.

I use a neighbrohood garage. They know me by name, they treat me right.

Repeat - quit trading with walmart all together.


----------



## tx-fisherdude (Dec 4, 2005)

Brady Bunch said:


> God bless your curse, I have the same birth defect
> 
> I'm with you on that :cheers:
> 
> On a side note, I guess Won Mo Kasst has enough money not to worry about when people over charge him ... must be nice.


He is 20 and still in school so I dont think he has any of his own money yet. I think He has mommy and daddy's money


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

Won Mo Kasst said:


> I would quit getting your oil changed at Wal-Mart and just as well, quit arguing over $3.84... you probably made the customer behind you late in picking up their kids or something! 3.84!!!! sheesh


 so like when i went to cvs yesterday and the sign says bud light 18 pack 13.99 w/card (which is a pain in the a#^ to have to use a card for a discount anyway) and get home to see that even using the card i didnt get the discount as i should have, i guess i shoulda jus let them keep my 2.00 bucks, NOT, maybe i was scammed , i dont know but got my 2 back today , i was gettin mad cause the cashier today was different than last night and she w2as over there showing the manager the receipt and kept looking my way , and i was thinking ok the cashier knows it was on sale etc,, and i was already to say if yall dont gimme my 2 bucks ill never come back , when she said will credit back your 2 bucks if we can keep the receipt. i said it dont matter to me as long as i get my 2 bucks,, im thinking they wanted that receipt to confront whoever was cashier, maybe a scam for people that dont pay attention, i thought about blowing it off but jus couldnt do that! not the right thing !


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

tx-fisherdude said:


> He is 20 and still in school so I dont think he has any of his own money yet. I think He has mommy and daddy's money


maybe he was the one who got picked up late lol


----------



## Free_loader (Nov 4, 2004)

Won Mo Kasst said:


> 3.84!!!! sheesh


wow ... i'm guessing you're a little better off than some folks ... $3.85 is half an hours worth of worth of work to some people ...


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

I would quit getting your oil changed at Wal-Mart and just as well, quit arguing over $3.84... you probably made the customer behind you late in picking up their kids or something! 3.84!!!! sheesh >>>>>>>>>>>>> maybe he needed that $3.84 to put a meal together for his kids


----------



## Portside (Jun 21, 2007)

I've actually changed my own oil in Walmart's parking lot, then put my spent oil in their waste oil drum. Total job took less than 10 minutes. Just have to watch out for the dirty diapers all over the parking lot before you get down under the truck.


----------



## medja (Dec 15, 2005)

Won Mo Kasst said:


> I would quit getting your oil changed at Wal-Mart and just as well, quit arguing over $3.84... you probably made the customer behind you late in picking up their kids or something! 3.84!!!! sheesh


I can't believe you said that.


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

jake/jenny said:


> really? are you kidding me?


sorry i was wrong it was 10 cents lol

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=52020&highlight=lettuce


----------



## sea ray (Mar 15, 2006)

Won Mo Kasst said:


> I would quit getting your oil changed at Wal-Mart and just as well, quit arguing over $3.84... you probably made the customer behind you late in picking up their kids or something! 3.84!!!! sheesh


 you guys should be thankful for the people who stand up to the ripoffs, they make things better for everyone. its not the dollar amount that matters or the time envolved in making them do it right. ITS THE PRINCIPLE


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

Call the home office and complain.
This could also be viewed as fraud if it is a company policy.


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

20 or not, Won Mo is just stating what plenty are thinking. If the Mickey D's in Walmart runs out of fries, have you ever seen them just walk over to the freezer and grab a couple more bags? By ya'lls logic I guess it should cost even money to go over to the shelf, grab the 6 quarts of your choice, a filter, and then just give them to the flunkie down in the bay?

I'd glady pay the extra $3.84 to not have to spend an hour in the waiting room at the Wal-Mart automtive center, but that's just me!

I guess the only thing that saddens me about this story is that it prolly also means, gone is the $30 diesel oil change!


----------



## Texasfisherman57 (Mar 2, 2008)

Wal-Mart used to be a good place to get your oil changed. Now, there are so many extra fees, it's just as expensive as anywhere else. 

Be safe,
Rayzor


----------



## DatDude (Oct 3, 2007)

If a person is making 7.70 an hour..i doubt the even have a car to get their oil changed..


Free_loader said:


> wow ... i'm guessing you're a little better off than some folks ... $3.85 is half an hours worth of worth of work to some people ...


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

roundman said:


> I would quit getting your oil changed at Wal-Mart and just as well, quit arguing over $3.84... you probably made the customer behind you late in picking up their kids or something! 3.84!!!! sheesh >>>>>>>>>>>>> maybe he needed that $3.84 to put a meal together for his kids


If he needs 3.84 that bad to feed his kids he should be changing it himself, helluva lot cheaper.

No disrespect to the OP but I have no sympathy for anyone who trusts their vehicle to be serviced at Wal-Mart, think about it. And to the feller bragging about Jiffy Lube, LMAO, yeah right, they are just as bad as Wally World.

I am in no way trying to be a Jack A, but I am just amused at people who think Wal-Mart gives a darn about you or your vehicle.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Snagged said:


> Call the home office and complain.


lol, ummm, the "home office" is probably behind this practice.


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

I would never make a scene, for what your satisfaction that you made a difference, cause you didn't, pay the money leave and never go back, end of story.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

am i still in america ???????


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

StinkBait said:


> lol, ummm, the "home office" is probably behind this practice.


Don't count on it!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Won Mo Kasst said:


> no I noticed it right away... i agree that its crazy to pay that "walking fee" but I just dont like it when people raise all kinds of heck over little stuff... not wanting to hi-jack the thread... can never go wrong with a good ole Jiffy Lube! id even pay the 4 dollar walking fee than go to a walmart...


Not bashing ya buddy, and i know that you have realized this because you are a pretty sharp lil feller , but multiply that $3.85 times however many people they do this to every day all over the US, "Pretty Sorry Crappola" don't ya think? :wink:
My personal opinion is wally is way too big and i have ceased my shopping there, i would also rather pay more at the Mom and Pop's then do business with them anymore.


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

I met Sam Walton when he was looking for money in St Louis and he was a decent if hard headed businessman. Since his death WalMart has been run by people I wouldn't invite to a pig wallow.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Snagged said:


> I met Sam Walton when he was looking for money in St Louis and he was a decent if hard headed businessman. Since his death WalMart has been run by people I wouldn't invite to a pig wallow.


Almost the "American Way" isn't it! Sad


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

Yes, it is. Wal Mart was Sam's baby and life.


----------



## bone (May 28, 2004)

i still cant believe an able bodied man wont change the oil in his own car. i understand if you live in an apartment or whatever, but if you have a driveway, why let somebody that doesnt give a **** about your ride mess with it? i like doing my own oil changes, i know its right the first time every time. i guess it's just the way i was raised. 

bone


----------



## Free_loader (Nov 4, 2004)

DatDude said:


> If a person is making 7.70 an hour..i doubt the even have a car to get their oil changed..


minimum wage is only $6.55 .. going up to $7.25 in July.... Some of us may make double that ... however there are millions of honest hard working people out there getting by on far less than $7.70 an hour


----------



## John Galt (Aug 6, 2006)

scubaru said:


> 20 or not, Won Mo is just stating what plenty are thinking. If the Mickey D's in Walmart runs out of fries, have you ever seen them just walk over to the freezer and grab a couple more bags? By ya'lls logic I guess it should cost even money to go over to the shelf, grab the 6 quarts of your choice, a filter, and then just give them to the flunkie down in the bay?
> 
> I'd glady pay the extra $3.84 to not have to spend an hour in the waiting room at the Wal-Mart automtive center, but that's just me!
> 
> I guess the only thing that saddens me about this story is that it prolly also means, gone is the $30 diesel oil change!


Your argument makes no sense. McD's is a franchise that leases space at the Wal Mart. They have no more relation to Wal Mart than you do to the owner of your apartment building.

Explain exactly how spending $3.84 saves you an hour of waiting time?

Explain your illustration of buying the items retail in the Walmart and expecting free labor?

Both you and Won Mo Kasst are missing the point. The point is, Wally World made a mistake in their inventory management and expected the OP to pay $3.84 to cover THEIR incompetance. Won Mo Kasst compounded the error by thinking that the OP should have eaten the charge to avoid inconveniencing the next customer (again, a ridiculous assertion: Would Won Mo Kasst suggest the OP have turned around and given the $4.00 to the otehr customer for his delay?).


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

John Galt said:


> Your argument makes no sense. McD's is a franchise that leases space at the Wal Mart. They have no more relation to Wal Mart than you do to the owner of your apartment building.
> 
> Explain exactly how spending $3.84 saves you an hour of waiting time?
> 
> ...


:cheers:


----------



## CaptainJMB (Nov 28, 2008)

The dealer charges $25 ....... well worth it to me.... wally jacked up the oil pan on a powerstroke....never ever again.


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

Not missing the point at all, just think you should pick your battles, and this isn't one that would get my attention. Apparently, the right thing to do then would be to send this 'ol boy down the road instead of changing his oil, because they were out of filters for his car. Just like the McDonalds, the service dept is a separate entity than the retail store. Back to the fry skit, to make it "make sense", say they go grab a bag of fries and say "we'll catch you when we pay the rent".

$3.84 saves you an hour of time because basically the money he thought he was saving, he spent. He could have went to any of the couple dozen oil change places on Bandera Rd. and got the same oil change, for the same price, in 15 minutes.


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

I know where your coming from. I dont care if i make 100 dollars a hr id still be mad if i had to pay extra if they didnt have a filter in the bay. I went in to get a XX amount oil change. Not a XX amount but if we dont have it its XX... They should of told me that we are out of oil filters.. plain and simple


----------



## Devans87 (Sep 5, 2007)

bone said:


> i still cant believe an able bodied man wont change the oil in his own car. i understand if you live in an apartment or whatever, but if you have a driveway, why let somebody that doesnt give a **** about your ride mess with it? i like doing my own oil changes, i know its right the first time every time. i guess it's just the way i was raised.
> 
> bone


Use to do all my oil changes myself and still do sometimes until I found out that for about $5 more I could have it done and windshield washer fluid and everything topped off. Its easier for me to have it done rather than running to town getting the oil/filter letting the truck cool down and getting filthy as heck. I could care less if they vacume out my truck and clean my windows, that junk is already done when I take it in.

As for walmart, I refuse to shop there unless its an emergency and I need something late at night that cant be found anywhere else.


----------



## muddnasty (Oct 23, 2007)

*no clue*



DatDude said:


> If a person is making 7.70 an hour..i doubt the even have a car to get their oil changed..


Man i'm not trying to rip anybody but you are missing the whole point. i am happy when somebody stands up for something that isn't right. i probably would have let the other customer go before me but i can say that

I am blessed not to be one of them but more people than you care to believe are making minimum wage to $9-10 dollars an hour and while they may not drive a benz/bmw they do drive cars that require oil changes. it doesn't matter if it is a 1,000 dollar - 5,000 dollar car, it is still their car and has to be maintained. if a car is 500 dollars and thats all you had, it might as well be a 500,000 dollar car. Companies will do what their customers let them do, if they aren't called on it it will be SOP -Standard Operating Procedure. then the next thing i know we are all reading a thread where people are ****** b/c a walmart or whatever co with the same SOP recieved a 10 million dollar bonus.

once you have a been through a few things in your life and are scrathing for survival you will appreciate somebody standing up for a dollar let alone 3.00 if it means the coporate pile of dung can't do that to somebody else.


----------



## Devans87 (Sep 5, 2007)

muddnasty said:


> Man i'm not trying to rip anybody but you are missing the whole point. i am happy when somebody stands up for something that isn't right. i probably would have let the other customer go before me but i can say that
> 
> I am blessed not to be one of them but more people than you care to believe are making minimum wage to $9-10 dollars an hour and while they may not drive a benz/bmw they do drive cars that require oil changes. it doesn't matter if it is a 1,000 dollar - 5,000 dollar car, it is still their car and has to be maintained. if a car is 500 dollars and thats all you had, it might as well be a 500,000 dollar car. Companies will do what their customers let them do, if they aren't called on it it will be SOP -Standard Operating Procedure. then the next thing i know we are all reading a thread where people are ****** b/c a walmart or whatever co with the same SOP recieved a 10 million dollar bonus.
> 
> once you have a been through a few things in your life and are scrathing for survival you will appreciate somebody standing up for a dollar let alone 3.00 if it means the coporate pile of dung can't do that to somebody else.


Couldnt have said it better. Greenie to you.


----------



## JED (Nov 14, 2004)

Everyone must see this movie... http://www.walmartmovie.com/

You will never shop at a walton store again.


----------



## tiger (Jun 1, 2004)

Is the statement that ya'll are argueing over even true?


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

Won Mo Kasst said:


> I would quit getting your oil changed at Wal-Mart and just as well, quit arguing over $3.84... you probably made the customer behind you late in picking up their kids or something! 3.84!!!! sheesh


Never never ever let some one put the screws to you. Not even for on dollar. The problem is that to many people don't pay attention and businesses like wall-mart steal a little from everyone that they can. When you get out into the world and start making your own way this might make a little more sense to you.


----------



## Bevo&Pevo (Jul 22, 2008)

I happen to know a lady who works at Wal Mart, as luck would have it she actually makes a 40 hour week. Most WM employees don't make over 32 hrs a week, that way the corporate giant doesn't have to pay for all the benefits. Wal Mart is an evil empire. They are no different than any other BIG BUSINESS, give us your money and shut up. I will confess I occasionally go there ONLY when I am more or less forced. BTW I do my own oil changes.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

sounds like a ripoff; the amount of money isn't relevant. getting screwed is never something to be satisfied about.

but i've had some pretty sorry service at mom and pop stores too (stratton's true value/winnie). i've tried to buy tires there on two separate occasions and the tire department manager/co-owner made me so mad i wouldn't pee on him if he was on fire. both times i tried to buy tires there, i was in a real bind and needed tires (headed to/from bolivar post-ike). i will never set foot in that store again.

you can get ripped off or get sucky service anywhere, not just walmart. a sign of the times i suppose.


----------



## John Galt (Aug 6, 2006)

Calmday said:


> Never never ever let some one put the screws to you. Not even for on dollar. The problem is that to many people don't pay attention and businesses like wall-mart steal a little from everyone that they can. When you get out into the world and start making your own way this might make a little more sense to you.


Hit it right on the head. Society only works when people have an instinctive hatred of injustice and they react out of proportion. If he saw a man shouting and kicking a woman or a child, Won Mo Kasst would probably say the risk of getting beaten yourself makes it rational to not get involved, but most of us agree the only decent thing to do is intervene...at your own peril.

Practically, inconveniencing the customer behind you is the right thing to do - next time they change their oil, they won't go to WM.


----------



## bigdaddyriverrat (May 24, 2004)

I went to Wally World a few years ago and had the oil changed in my Cummins, I was going out of town and didn't have time to do it. Got about half way to Dallas on 45 and had a car pull up beside me honking and pointing at the side of my truck. I pulled over and shut down, got out and looked and had oil all down the side of my truck and trailer. Opened the hood and had oil every where, looked at the filter and it had a crease in it and had blown a hole in the side of the filter. Apparently they put the filter on with a wrench and had pinched a hole in the filter. I was livid, lucky for me I had an oil filter and a couple of gallons of oil in the tool box (originally was going to do it myself). I went back to LJ Super WM (which is a joke) and read them the riot act. All I got was almost arrested, they wouldn't admit the mistake and tried to turn it around on me. I will spend 4 dollars in diesel now to avoid a Wal Mart. Good job, Al said it best, don't let anyone screw you. Especially a cooperate giant who is making their fortune screwing the little guy. We went to Wal Mart the other day, my wife had to get some hair products, it was the first time i have been in one in around a year. I had forgotten how much i despise them!


----------



## kerryst (Oct 27, 2008)

Had a Mazda 6 - took to Wal-mart for oil change - walked around the store for an hour shopping - came back - they were not finished yet - walked around for another 30min - went back and they told me they didn't have my oil filter available so no oil change. Son-of-a..... Couldn't they have known this a little sooner! Also the place I had used before lost (2) of the skid plate bolts. Took a trip to (3) different stores to find the correct ones. I had taken them with me to Wal-mart and asked them to put them on when they were re-installing the plate. Well they lost them - I raised some Hel* - told them I dont think I will ever come back for an oil-change at Wal-mart , then the customer service guy said "I don't blame you". Poor guy tried to pay me for the bolts out of his own pocket but I could tell he needed the money more than me. Wal-mart - you get an F!


----------



## fishit (Jul 12, 2007)

i think the point that has not been expressed is:

!"since when do companies automatically assume you will pay a higher amount without upfront disclosure"!

the bottom line, Wallyworld should have paged him over the loud speaker and informed him that they were out of that particular filter and that it would cost an additional $3.?? for one off the shelf, BEFORE they automatically assumed he would pay the higher amount! this is like Jiffylube putting a new air filter in your vehicle, because they said the old one was dirty and try to charge you without telling you first.



my2cents


----------



## hdh828 (May 27, 2006)

*Wal-mart*

Thanks to all of you that posted. Most of you got the point that $4 is $4 and that I was not about to just give money away. Also, although I am disappointed with the lack of consideration from these employees and their "standard" policy, I still actually do like Wal-mart because of their products and prices. Just, not this particular situation. Yes, people should stand up to correct what is wrong.
If not ,then we have free ranging predators.
I didn't spend more than about 45 minutes waiting to have the service completed since I was there early, so eating an extra $4 would not have saved me any more time. The filters were still in the store shelves but just not out in the bay. A distance of about 40 yards. Inconveniencing the other customer was not done by me but by the lack of another open register and service person. I was there first and should be tended to first to complete the transaction.

Hey, Won mo kast and others that agree with him-

Wear something distinctive this weekend on Bandera road, like a chicken suit, near the Wal-mart. I'll pass by and you can give me $4 just because.
Or tell me where you go eat. Hopefully it is busy and you're at the front of the line. You can take my place at the back of the long line and I'll take yours. You'll be okay with this, I know. You've already said so in your post.
Happy New Year to all.


----------



## Cowboy1uhB (Nov 19, 2008)

This will probably enter a whole new arguement, but what if the error was in your favor? Do you advise them when you are undercharged? I don't. If the error is in my favor it is my reward for paying attention. My lips are sealed and out the door. 

I also change my own oil mainly for the fact that I can change it in less time it takes to go to a Wal-Mart/Jiffy-lube to have it done. 
I purchase the oil and filter during the week and change my oil on the next available weekend. Breaking the process into two separate events makes the oil change itself seem much quicker. Plan your work, work your plan.


----------



## bigdaddyriverrat (May 24, 2004)

Get the popcorn ready!


----------



## bigdaddyriverrat (May 24, 2004)

Yes and no, If it's a small business yes I do. Especially if it was an honest mistake. If I see it I'll point it out and let them know. Resteraunts I'll do the same, especially when the wait staff are busy. Wal Mart, when the cashier is lazy or careless, nope. The other store that I have no respect for anymore is Lowes, I loaded 3/4" treated plywood with my 11 year old the other day because the guys in the store were too busy. Next time I'll drive right by Lowes and go to McCoys were they know about customer service.


----------



## kurt68 (May 21, 2004)

Walmart sux, I hate going to that trashy store.


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

.


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Who's ready for a protest???

Let's get some signs and stand outside Wally World!!


----------



## word-doctor (Sep 20, 2005)

Buy less and buy American.


----------



## HillCountryBasser (Aug 26, 2008)

Good to know...I usually get my oil changed at that very Wal-Mart on Bandera Rd. Is anyone doing a $19.95 oil/filter change in San Antonio nowadays?


----------



## DannyMac (May 22, 2004)

Just had the oil changed in my son's S-10 at WalMart on Spencer. Noticed right away the new signs in the automotive dept. Oil change $30.00.

Took the S-10 to Mousa's in Deer Park for an inspection, he will do an oil change for $21.95.


----------



## 4x4tx (Nov 13, 2005)

I dont think the automotive department is a seperate entity like someone suggested....I would have done the same thing and had it taken off...


----------



## rockhound76 (Feb 22, 2007)

You know what? I'm comfortable, financially speaking. I got that way by being careful with my $$. If it were a dollar, I would say something. Like the man said, multiply that charge by hundreds or even thousands (if SOP for the corp.) and it all adds up. If they can't manage inventory, they have a bigger problem than you realize.

My dad has worked at "WallMark" (his term) for 25yrs. since his retirement from the Army. He met and liked Mr. Walton and had great admiration for his business model (no warehouses, just strict inventory control standards and a JIT system). The business has changed since the founder passed away. My dad hates the way it is going, but he says he'd rather work there than not at all (his own dad worked until he was 97). He is in his 70's now and they still make him unload trucks because "it's all done by computer". No one there wants to take responsibility for anything.

I change my own oil about half the time. My wife's car get's free changes at the dealer. Our diesel truck goes to a mechanic friend, as I lack the time to do a full service on it when it's due. He charges a good rate.

Run, don't walk, from Jiffy Lube. I tried them twice, once at the last minute before a long trip. Very bad idea.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

I change my own oil, that way I know it's done right, and I save money.


----------



## texasbagman (Oct 1, 2007)

You folks actually pay someone to change your oil?

OK, that was a little sarcastic...

I've always changed my own.


----------



## John Galt (Aug 6, 2006)

texasbagman said:


> You folks actually pay someone to change your oil?
> 
> OK, that was a little sarcastic...
> 
> I've always changed my own.


I haven't done the math on it in years, but last time I checked, I'd save maybe $3 doing it myself vs. taking it to Jiffy or similar.

I mean, if you like doing it yourself as a hobby, that's one thing (some people build furniture or brew beer) but you're probably not saving much money.


----------



## bradc (May 21, 2004)

I Change my own brake pads but I have the oil done by someone else.

I don't let Walmart touch any of my cars since I took my car in to have a tire fixed and put back on. When I got home I noticed I only had 3 lug nuts. I had some extras in the garage, thank goodness.

Never again.

*Things I don't buy at walmart*:
Meat of any kind
Produce
Clothes
Shoes

Theres a story behind each one of these...LOL:headknock


----------



## texasbagman (Oct 1, 2007)

John Galt said:


> I haven't done the math on it in years, but last time I checked, I'd save maybe $3 doing it myself vs. taking it to Jiffy or similar.
> 
> I mean, if you like doing it yourself as a hobby, that's one thing (some people build furniture or brew beer) but you're probably not saving much money.


Oh, I doubt the money savings is very much. But I've know several people with damage done by Jiffy Lube and others that cost them much more. I've seen them put motor oil in a transmission, leave the filter so loose it was leaking, leave the filter so loose it came off and burned an engine up, over torque the drain plug so badly the pan had to be replaced...

And none of the service joints will just step up and admit fault. You will have to fight with them to get any repairs done.

But each to his own.


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

they put 5 quarts in my dodge, it takes 15.... I was not thrilled..... i caught it immediately and got the manager on it, they said they didnt know if I wanted to add the other 10 quarts since it was extra...lmao.... no more walmart.....


----------



## cgerace19 (Jul 17, 2008)

Here's what you do...

1) open your owners manual and find out the type and amount of oil for your vehicle (unless you know off hand)
2) go to Autozone and purchase it.
3) wait till vehilce is cooled (few hours since last run)
4) place a drain pan underneath your oil pan and remove the plug (screw) in the oil pan.
5) let the oil drain.
6) once completely drained, reinstall plug.
7) add oil.

this takes 15 min and I promise it is cheaper than going thru Wal-Mart.

I NEVER go to Wal-Mart. NEVER. i rather pay premium prices than fight the "trash" over there.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

bradc said:


> I Change my own brake pads but I have the oil done by someone else.
> 
> I don't let Walmart touch any of my cars since I took my car in to have a tire fixed and put back on. When I got home I noticed I only had 3 lug nuts. I had some extras in the garage, thank goodness.
> 
> ...


how many stories will you have before you stop going all together?


----------



## Roger (Aug 12, 2005)

Now, this is for the people who change their own oil. What do ya'll do with the oil after you've changed it? Pour down the drain, pour it in the ditch, pour out by the back fence, or pay to have it disposed of properly? Be honest here and let us know.


----------



## Devans87 (Sep 5, 2007)

cgerace19 said:


> Here's what you do...
> 
> 1) open your owners manual and find out the type and amount of oil for your vehicle (unless you know off hand)
> 2) go to Autozone and purchase it.
> ...


Its a good idea to change the filter too, :headknock. I know you forgot.

The point is for the price Id rather pay the extra couple bucks to have it done. Any other work to my truck is done by myself.


----------



## Free_loader (Nov 4, 2004)

Roger said:


> Now, this is for the people who change their own oil. What do ya'll do with the oil after you've changed it? Pour down the drain, pour it in the ditch, pour out by the back fence, or pay to have it disposed of properly? Be honest here and let us know.


don't know about down there ... but up here i can take the old oil back up to oreilly's and they'll take it off my hands for no charge


----------



## cgerace19 (Jul 17, 2008)

Devans87
I was giving the cheap version. A filter change can be done every other oil change. I personally change mine everytime.

free loader
yes every autoparts store has a large bin that you can dump your oil in. I dispose of old oil when i go to buy oil & filters for an oil change.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Roger said:


> Now, this is for the people who change their own oil. What do ya'll do with the oil after you've changed it? Pour down the drain, pour it in the ditch, pour out by the back fence, or pay to have it disposed of properly? Be honest here and let us know.


I buy the oil and filter from Walmart then when I get the oil drained I pour it in the Walmart parking lot.:cheers:


----------



## 15476 (May 15, 2006)

*still in america*



roundman said:


> am i still in america ???????


 nope, its done moved south of the border and overseas.


----------



## boashna (May 28, 2004)

the economy is bad and companies are forced to come up with creative ways to make money , they can add 10% to bottom line by nickel and dimming you for extra luggage, extra insurance , walking fee etc ..
the author should have charged standard fee to management for getting him angry&#8230;
recently I was at discount tire and faced with a $10 fee for resetting my air monitoring system . I asked why do I have to pay it , he said it is standard . I asked him the vehicle has been there 8 times and no one ever asked for $10 and after few minutes they waived it ..


----------



## sea ray (Mar 15, 2006)

Devans87 said:


> Couldnt have said it better. Greenie to you.


 what he said.


----------



## Brokejeep (Oct 12, 2008)

For all of you guys that think the local " Good ole boy grease monkey" will not screw you over your dead wrong. I have worked at local shops that every one just loved doing business with cause they felt they had to support the local guy, well these like most other shops will skroo you over no matter how well you know them or how much money you spend with them or how long you have been doing business with them. One shop I worked for had a customer that spent over $100,000 in three years with them, was friends with the owner and the manager and still got dikked big time just to make $20.00 more off of him......The owner says I don't see why he's so upset he's a millionaire and can afford it .....Seems lots of people think that way... If someone says whats the big deal it's only a few dollars..... That means he will probably take advantage of you if you let him......Whats the big deal....


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

I changed my oil for a long time and use amsoil which is very expensive to get ordered and done at a shop.... So what I do now is I order through amsoil with a prefered account having it shipped to my house and then take the cars/trucks to pit pros for them to change it.... $10 and they change oil/filter, dispose of them, fill up all other fluids and it is usually in under 10 minutes....


----------



## Cowboy1uhB (Nov 19, 2008)

*Accelerant*



Roger said:


> Now, this is for the people who change their own oil. What do ya'll do with the oil after you've changed it? Pour down the drain, pour it in the ditch, pour out by the back fence, or pay to have it disposed of properly? Be honest here and let us know.


Used oil makes a great accelarant for campfires.


----------



## PassingThru (Aug 31, 2005)

*How much argue about????*



Won Mo Kasst said:


> I would quit getting your oil changed at Wal-Mart and just as well, quit arguing over $3.84... you probably made the customer behind you late in picking up their kids or something! 3.84!!!! sheesh


How much to argue about = How much are they trying to steal from you! Don't worry too much about the people behind you in line, they should be paying attention to your issue with Walmart and deciding whether to abandon their full basket at the register or just push it off to the side as they walk out of the store.


----------



## goodbull76 (Apr 26, 2008)

Checking my mom's car one day because it had an oil leak from the drain plug after an oil change at Wallywold. She always took her car to Walmart because it was the closest and turns out they had never even changed her filter. Still had the factory filter on it and Walmart had changed the oil about 6 times. Nice!!!


----------

